# Stupid shit to feel grounded/real



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

As i'm moving through life with DP i'm finding ways to cope better and better. I think continously working on your "skillset" to overcome DP is crucial for recovery.

Anyway here is a list of simple silly things i do to feal more real on a everyday basis:

- Wear outside clothes inside: Jacket, hats, shoes etc.

- Walk around on my toes: The height difference + the muscle stimulation in your calves really gievs a nice temporary real feeling.

- Sing along passionately to music

- Breathing excercises: you don't really need to watch any tutorials or anything, just do deep breathing in a sort of excessive manner. Especially in the shower for some reason, when i do heavily excessive breathing it really calms me down. (works quite well in public/outside too, but in a more subtle manner of course.)

- laying on the floor: Just laying on the floor, feeling the power of gravity, especially moshing my face on the floor, (all while being relaxed)

- Remember to eat (healthy): But even an unhealthy binge meal can be quite nice. But generally stay hydrated and fed so your energy levels don't drop too low.

- Variance: making sure i have different things happening every day. talk to different people, do different things, be different places, listen to different music etc..

- Mindfulness: Noticing shapes, colours, touch, contrasts, taste, everything!

- enganged: this one is huge! whatever you are doing, make sure you are always being engaged. Important for both small and big things.

- Lean head down: every now and then (standing or sitting) i will bend over and lean my head down to the ground. The increased bloodflow to the head + the load on the back feels good.

- Time awareness: Througout the day, look at the time and notice the daylight/weather. Everything starts to make more sense when you have a decent sleep schedule and you sync up with the timeline of the world.

- comfort: In every sense of the word, wear comfortable clothes, be in comfortable furniture, the inside temperature etc.

- facewash: Like once or twice a day i will put my head under the sink and wash my hair and face with cold'ish water. It's refreshing and keeps you clean (the acne struggle is real).

That's all i can think of for now. Please post your own silly ways to feal real


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sleep! ALOT!

At least when you sleep your not having to live through this hellish existence! 

No but seriously...I find decent long sleeps (if you can get any) really good for this condition...

Its probably the only time i ever truly relax my mind properly...


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

That's so true. Pretty much the only reliable escape -.-


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

Variance is so important.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

Adjusting my sleeping pattern has made a noticeable impact on symptoms.

Previously, I would go to bed late and sleep in late. The next day I would be irritated and dissociated. I have to sleep almost exactly 6.5 hours - awaking early - for best results. It's possible some people with DP/DR underestimate the impact of small life changes.


----------



## Aly3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for putting some of these habits into words!


----------



## CompletelyConfused1987 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello

Some great ideas here.

- Time awareness: Through out the day, look at the time and notice the daylight/weather. Everything starts to make more sense when you have a decent sleep schedule and you sync up with the timeline of the world.

This I completely agree with but don't actually do, namely because of the problems I have with sleep. As of yet I haven't found a pattern that works for me, but when I do this is something I can see improving.

- Variance: making sure i have different things happening every day. talk to different people, do different things, be different places, listen to different music etc..

I get bored so easily and obsessive so if I don't have something to do my mind is constantly blank and I struggle to find enjoyment or feel easily. I am working on this, because I think a change in my attitude and practise will help.

I love listening to music and singing along even with my ear splitting tones but the key I have discovered to any of these activities is not just doing them to be busy or distracted but to be alert and attentive in the present moment and for me personally that is a continuous exercise but one I am willing to persevere with!!

All the best everyone.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

CompletelyConfused1987 said:


> Hello
> 
> Some great ideas here.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you are saying. I may sound like i'm doing well at these things, but the truth is even to this day i'm quite the mess. It's ridicoulus how hard it can be to do these simple things -.-

Nevertheless! It's what we actually have to focus on and start doing


----------



## Leannejoanx (Dec 1, 2016)

I feel long sleeps help me also.


----------

